# pronunciation of Strzyżewski



## Dana7

Hello,

     I would like to know how one would pronounce the name "Strzyzewski", which I believe is Polish. From a chart of the Polish alphabet I gathered that it may be something like "Strzhezhevski". Is this correct, and if so, where does the accent lie? Thank you,

Dana


----------



## mietagosia

Hello Dana7!

Yes, the surname is Polish indeed. The pronounciation you came up with is more or less correct. I'd say Stshishevsky. And the accent - as in most Polish words - is on the second last syllable, thus: StshiSHEVsky. 

MietaGosia


----------



## Dana7

Hi MietaGosia,

Thank you so much for your reply. That helps a lot, coming from a native speaker.

Dana


----------



## BezierCurve

To make it a bit easier you can pronounce "w" as "f". It usually get voiceless before consonants. [stʂɨ'ʐɛfskʲi]


----------



## Oletta

If you want to hear it, just call me via skype, .

Regerds,
Oletta


----------



## Dana7

Ah, thank you everyone, especially for the IPA transliteration. So does the "r" in the name get completely lost? 

Thank you, Oletta, I will try that if I find it necessary!


----------



## robin74

Dana7 said:


> So does the "r" in the name get completely lost?


Yes. "rz" is the same sound as "ż".


----------



## JakubikF

The real spelling of that surname is Strzyżewski (with ż not z as you wrote). The digraph "rz" is pronounced as ż. In my opinion you can not say that "r" sound is lost or omitted because "rz" needs to be considered as a whole - digraph (the same with cz, ch, dz, dź, dż).


----------



## Dana7

I see. Thank you, everyone, for all your help.


----------

